# finally gonna head out



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

for the first time in 6 or 7 years, I have the entire holiday weekend off !
My first trip to Alum this year will be on one of the busiest weekends. OK with me though because I seem to do much better trolling the skis when the lake is beat to a froth.
anyone else gonna battle the crowds at the ramp this weekend ?


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll probably be there. Also plan on getting out tomorrow or Thursday. Will let you know how I do.


----------



## MuskieMan35 (Mar 5, 2008)

I may hit pymo tomorrow night- but the weekend is a no go.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

esoxhunter said:


> for the first time in 6 or 7 years, I have the entire holiday weekend off !
> My first trip to Alum this year will be on one of the busiest weekends. OK with me though because I seem to do much better trolling the skis when the lake is beat to a froth.
> anyone else gonna battle the crowds at the ramp this weekend ?


Go gettem Doug. I'll be in Port Clinton with the family. I hope you bust a biggun!


----------



## goldfishboy (Jul 13, 2004)

Me and badlucklouie will be out there at alum sat,sun.mon looking for my first musky thout I had him last weekend took 20 min. to get him in and it was a 20 pound carp snaged him boy he was a great fight. ESOXHUNTER will you have a Marine radios with you would love to talk to you need your help on getting my first musky.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'll be out on Alum on Sunday and Monday. But I will be getting paid for it


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Got out this morning, casted a while, trolled a while. No fish no follows no rips. Nice morning to be out though. Looked for shad schools in the likely areas but found none.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

goldfishboy: I'll be listening to channell 68 on the radio. Feel free to holler at me.
I'll be in this boat








I should be out for a good chunk of saturday.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

I'll be at C-Fork Saturday morning. Ditch Alum and meet me up there. I'll be hitting Caesars on Sunday & Monday if your intrested. I have had a lot of success moving fish at Caesars this week, but getting them to commit is another story.

Later,
GW


----------



## _chuck_ (Apr 3, 2009)

just my thought on this.....for what it is worth...


Quote
"My first trip to Alum this year will be on one of the busiest weekends. OK with me though because I seem to do much better trolling the skis when the lake is beat to a froth"



I have never fished Alum before, but do not EVER be put off by the "Idiot boaters"....or the jet skis.....some of the nicest fish I have caught out of West Branch (my home lake) have been in the middle of the ski lanes....


"Idiot boaters" may a bit off a ruff of a term... I know.....but we all know just what I mean...


and it is kinda comical the reaction that you get when a ski boat near you gets a good look at what you have caught out from under them....



I am that "SOB" that will troll his inline planer boards down the middle of the lake in prime ski season.....why?????? 


cause I catch fish doing it....


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I totally agree Chuck !

Morning started out very interesting. Got the boat in gear, got 4 lines out, sat down, and WHAM ! We had not trolled 100 yards and had a fish on.
Fish was smaller (31-32ish) and got my patented "quick release" at boatside.
I fought it for a minute while my wife got the net untangled, then I handed the rod to my wife cuz I'm wanting her to catch the fever. The fish took a good 2 foot leap right at boatside....and I mean right at boatside...2 or 3 feet from the boat, and shook the lure. All this action in our first 5 minutes on the water. After all that excitement, we burned gas for 5 hours without another bite 
Fish hit a Lightnin Shad with only 35' of line out.
Heard of several fish caught today on Alum, so it appears the trolling bite is on.
eh
ps: took my pup "Trigger" out for the first time. He really took to the water.


----------



## Hummel (Apr 3, 2006)

im gonna try alum with some chubs this weekend


----------

